# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Best DC Conversations

## DrEaMeR42

Best DC Conversations

I just want to hear some of the conversations between the dreamer and the DC's. To get some ideas what to talk about when I'm actually talking to a DC. I would like to know if they just ramble on speaking nonsense or if you can actually have a decent conversation with one. So Id like to hear your best/worst conversation with DC's.

----------


## Burke

Most just ramble or are completely silent. Some can carry on an intelligent conversation though. I had a rather long and thought provoking one the other day when I did part of the TotY but that was pretty rare. It's normally like this:

"I thought of what to do and remembered the TotY. I couldn't think of any to do, so I walked over to a DC sitting at one of the computers. "Hey, can you check or tell me what some of the TotYs are that I haven't done?" I asked him. "Uh, yeah sure. Dreamviews.com right?" He replied. "Yep, thanks." He typed away on the keyboard and after only about 5 seconds he told me, "Let's see, there's the first picture ever taken, first t.v. broadcast, fix that telescope in space, and base jumping off the world trade center."  "Awesome, thanks."

Straight from a lucid the other night. Short but to the point without a lot of details.

----------


## DrEaMeR42

Thats interesting.....its cool that a DC can remind you things that you cant remember to begin with....hmmm....I wonder if they can answer a question that you don't even know the answer to yet....and answer the question correctly too....

----------


## spartinpastic

No Burke knew that in his sub-conscious so that is why he didn't already know that, dreams are creepy smart but they are just the things you know being formed into a dream world.

----------


## DrEaMeR42

Yeah I know, he already had the information in his mind....but I'm just wondering what would happen if we asked a DC a question we don't know the answer too....maybe the DC will give a completely wrong answer, but maybe the answer will be somewhat close to the actual answer.....I have no idea.....our sub-conscience will probably give us an answer that is totally wrong or an answer that we sub-consciencely think might be the answer, based on our experiences

----------


## spartinpastic

Correct, or it might just be totally random. I have never lucid dreamed but I have read lots of stuff on this and this seems to be the case. Can not wait to experiment with these guys.

----------


## DrEaMeR42

I have only had 7 lucid dreams so far, but in all of them I never really gotten the chance to talk to a DC. So I cant wait to have another one too, and try some of these things, and see what will actually happen.

----------


## Mancon

Most of my DCs make sense but every once in a while they say the weirdest things...like me.

DC: Hi!
Me: Hi?
DC: Want juice?
Me: Sure
DC: TRAMPOLINES!
*wake up*

----------


## hermine_hesse

I had a really weird conversation with one last night.  My current dream goal is to find Nietzsche (my favorite philosopher) and ask him some questions.  After I became lucid last night, I closed my eyes and tried to teleport to his house in 1888.  Instead, I went through a portal and ended up in front of this peach colored mansion (definitely not Nietzsche's house).  I went up to the house and rang the doorbell.  This very nice middle-aged lady with grey hair answered the door.  We ended up talking for a few minuets before I woke up.  She said her name was Sharon and that she already knew me b/c I visit her and her husband at this dream mansion from time to time.  Also, that I was one of the 23 students of Aristotle.

----------


## TDPUK

> I had a really weird conversation with one last night.  My current dream goal is to find Nietzsche (my favorite philosopher) and ask him some questions.  After I became lucid last night, I closed my eyes and tried to teleport to his house in 1888.  Instead, I went through a portal and ended up in front of this peach colored mansion (definitely not Nietzsche's house).  I went up to the house and rang the doorbell.  This very nice middle-aged lady with grey hair answered the door.  We ended up talking for a few minuets before I woke up.  She said her name was Sharon and that she already knew me b/c I visit her and her husband at this dream mansion from time to time.  Also, that I was one of the 23 students of Aristotle.



That conversation is very weird! So she knew you visited her in dream's before.. and that you was a student at Aristotle! may i ask what Aristotle is ?  :smiley:

----------


## Nightmare

> Also, that I was one of the 23 students of Aristotle.



F**KING awesome.

----------


## yuppie11975

Mine actually say things that seem intelligent, but when you think about it, make NO sense..
Also, there's a MASSIVE thread, that I'm sure will be great for you. "DCs say the darnest things" Dreamviews favourite  :smiley:

----------


## hermine_hesse

TDPUK, I did ask if she meant Aristotle the Philosopher and she said "of course."  (Aristotle was an ancient Greek philosopher and student of Plato who founded much of Western thought.) 

I guess I'm going to be looking for Aristotle instead of Nietzsche now - or maybe go meet some of his other 23 students first - either way seems like there's some interesting adventures ahead

Also, I've another conversation w/ DC where they told me I've visited them before.   Maybe they are from recurring dreams I've forgotten.  Maybe my subconscious just fleshes out characters so well that they see themselves as self consistent.  I'm not sure what it means yet.

----------


## TDPUK

> TDPUK, I did ask if she meant Aristotle the Philosopher and she said "of course."  (Aristotle was an ancient Greek philosopher and student of Plato who founded much of Western thought.) 
> 
> I guess I'm going to be looking for Aristotle instead of Nietzsche now - or maybe go meet some of his other 23 students first - either way seems like there's some interesting adventures ahead
> 
> Also, I've another conversation w/ DC where they told me I've visited them before.   Maybe they are from recurring dreams I've forgotten.  Maybe my subconscious just fleshes out characters so well that they see themselves as self consistent.  I'm not sure what it means yet.



I can't wait till i have an in depth lucid dream like yours. I have only had 1 to date and it was for about 6 seconds. I want to try a WILD but i'm freaked out about the SP stage. I've had it a few time's now and it's damn scary. I'm sure over time i will get used to it.

May i ask how many LD's do you have a week? ruffly  :smiley:

----------


## TDPUK

> Mine actually say things that seem intelligent, but when you think about it, make NO sense..
> Also, there's a MASSIVE thread, that I'm sure will be great for you. "DCs say the darnest things" Dreamviews favourite



Ps, where can i find this thread? i searched but i can't find it  :Sad: .

----------


## LbV

> Ps, where can i find this thread? i searched but i can't find it .



http://www.dreamviews.com/f28/dcs-sa...-things-19509/

I read this thread and wanted to find it too, thought it'd be mean not to tell you as well.

----------


## TDPUK

> http://www.dreamviews.com/f28/dcs-sa...-things-19509/
> 
> I read this thread and wanted to find it too, thought it'd be mean not to tell you as well.



Thank you! Appreciated alot.

----------


## hermine_hesse

> I can't wait till i have an in depth lucid dream like yours. I have only had 1 to date and it was for about 6 seconds. I want to try a WILD but i'm freaked out about the SP stage. I've had it a few time's now and it's damn scary. I'm sure over time i will get used to it.
> 
> May i ask how many LD's do you have a week? ruffly



I have 1 or 2 a week right now.  I actually have been out of habit in paying attention to my LD's and have only been seriously working on it lately for the past month.  If I'm not working on it, I naturally have one every other month or so.   

Don't let the WILD stuff scare you, nothing there can hurt you.  Also, if you're just starting out, I definitely find WILD the hardest.  RC's and DILD's are much easier for me.  Just be consistent and diligent and it will happen for you  :smiley:

----------


## CallmeSkarr

is it possible for a dream character to tell you something compeltely unknown to you? like if i asked a character say? who was americas first female preident! call me stupid(or skarr) but i dont know this! is it possible a dream character would as there are theories of premonitions in dreams (and links to deja vu) so could a dream character have this ability? and if so does that mean we are pyschi or atleast asleep have minor levels of telepathy( this could then be possibly linked to shared dreaming)

----------


## yuppie11975

Don't think so.. your dc's are just powered by your imagination/brain, which is YOU.
So the only real way that could happen is by a fluke, like when they say "There's a spoon in your drawer", it's just random...
It'd be the same as you taking a guess  :smiley:

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

> is it possible for a dream character to tell you something compeltely unknown to you? like if i asked a character say? who was americas first female preident! call me stupid(or skarr) but i dont know this! is it possible a dream character would as there are theories of premonitions in dreams (and links to deja vu) so could a dream character have this ability? and if so does that mean we are pyschi or atleast asleep have minor levels of telepathy( this could then be possibly linked to shared dreaming)



Potentially, it's up for debate, a lot of people on here claim it's down right stupid, though i've read a few books and accounts on here claiming otherwise. There is more to it though, your example about the president, you might not know it consciously, but somewhere in your life your subconscious maybe took it in (seeing it on the news or something) and if asked in a dream it could provide you with it. Whether it could tell you something like, who is the presidents brother cousins cat called, well that's for you to find out, if you really want to.  ::D: 

Find out for yourself  :smiley:  some believe its possible to even access your ancestors memories, predict the future, remote view and all sorts, but you will never know its true unless you find out for yourself and keep an open mind.

----------


## TDPUK

> is it possible for a dream character to tell you something compeltely unknown to you? like if i asked a character say? who was americas first female preident! call me stupid(or skarr) but i dont know this! is it possible a dream character would as there are theories of premonitions in dreams (and links to deja vu) so could a dream character have this ability? and if so does that mean we are pyschi or atleast asleep have minor levels of telepathy( this could then be possibly linked to shared dreaming)



Read this DJ Hyu's He has some really interesting one's where he claim's his Dream guide and dream friend's tell him what's going to happen in real life before he wakes up. For example his DG tells him " Your going to wake up now, he ask's why and she reply's " your phones ringing" and sure enough it was.

He claim's she's a spirit inhabiting his dreams. It's a great read!

----------


## sh4rkbyt3

DC : "You're under arrest."
I : "Why ?"
DC : "9/11."
I : "Osama did that."
DC : "No, you did that."
[I became lucid by that conversation.]
I : "See that SUV behind you ?"
DC : "Yes"
I : "I believe that SUV wants to hit you."
[SUV hits the FBI bastard.]
I :

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

> DC : "You're under arrest."
> I : "Why ?"
> DC : "9/11."
> I : "Osama did that."
> DC : "No, you did that."
> [I became lucid by that conversation.]
> I : "See that SUV behind you ?"
> DC : "Yes"
> I : "I believe that SUV wants to hit you."
> ...




Trololololol

----------


## sh4rkbyt3

> Trololololol



Too bad I woke up from trolololol excitement. Now you've put me in trolololol mode ; You just lost the game  ::D: .
Problem, ShadowOfSelf ?

----------


## Nhuc

Best converstation ever.

Me; You, you look interesting, what do you represent.
DC: I am you if you were to live out your dream as a male porn star.
Me; ....what???? REALLY?
DC: no, im just screwing with you.
Me; damn... wait here i'll be back

----------


## Pisces24

I had a lucid dream a few months that was multiple dreams I stayed conscious through, first I was talking to my brother and realized I was in a dream so I asked him what he represented in my dream and he said he would have to think about that for a while. then I found a small passageway that led to another room so I crawled into it and there was a boy that said he had been waiting for me went over to a trap door opened it up and it had a bunch of gears, he fixed 1 and activated a whole new section then said that iv had that inactive for almost half a year I asked what it was and he just smiled and I woke for a bit before I fell back into another dream where cows were chasing me so I stood my ground and ask them what they wanted and 1 grabbed its utters with milk dripping out and I somehow knew that ment I had to pee so I woke up again and had to go to the bathroom.

----------


## WuChi

I:Hi what you are doing here
DC:working with you
I: Ok... what's your name I forgot
DC: Margaret, we work so long together
I: (went to check what we are selling in dream shop. back to her) so what was your name again ?
DC:Anna ..
I:O.o nice, how did you die ?
DC: ....(just had stupid look)
I: so Ann where are you from?
DC: I'm not Anna my name is Sonia
I:  OK screw you I will go find somebody more intelligent !
DC: w8 plx take me out of here
I: let's do it (and we run after when I noticed 6-9 clones of fellow I hate so much run after us... never ever asking DC about their personal info waste of time)

----------


## samuraixkyle

The last good conversation I had was with a friend of mine whom I never get to talk to anymore. I saw him in the dream, and we were at my old house. We sat there and talked for quite sometime and then apologized for everything that had happened. I hugged him, and cried for a few minutes. I woke up shortly after, in a much better mood than when I had fallen asleep. That was probably the most emotion I've ever felt in a dream as well.

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

> Best converstation ever.
> 
> Me; You, you look interesting, what do you represent.
> DC: I am you if you were to live out your dream as a male porn star.
> Me; ....what???? REALLY?
> DC: no, im just screwing with you.
> Me; damn... wait here i'll be back



Lolol!

But what did you do when you came back?!

----------


## benzoe590

> Too bad I woke up from trolololol excitement. Now you've put me in trolololol mode ; You just lost the game .
> Problem, ShadowOfSelf ?



meh, at this point I loose at least three times a day  ::D:

----------


## RebelSeven

This was a conversation with President Obama, who is actually an Alien. This takes place just as he is about to make an announcement to the general public about his true nature:

Me: "What is your real name?"
DC: "Susan"
Me: "What's going on?"
DC: "You see that?" I turn to see a tall structure reaching into the sky "That is my lighthouse, you humans gave that lighthouse to me. And it works perfectly!.......*sigh* And I'm just going to throw it all away....."
Me: "Where do you come from?"
DC: "Classified" 
Me: "What's wrong with you?" (he had been slowly melting)
I can't recall how he words his response, but I understand that the piece of equipment that he used to maintain his shape was malfunctioning
Me: "Why did you take the form of the president?"
DC: Smiling "I took the form of an anonymous young man, I became president on my own"
Me: "What does your government want with us?!" 
DC: "Absolutely nothing"

Then the Secret Service herded him out into public. I woke myself up purposely so I wouldn't forget the dialogue.

If your wondering how I was able to think of so many questions I had planned ahead of time and 

This was more spontaneous, I was questioning my belief in the astral realm, so I found a guru and had a conversation with him

"Are we going to do yoga?" I ask
"oh no," He answers "these are for sitting. It's rocky where we are going." 
"Is this a dream? Or is this the Astral Plane?" I ask out of the blue, "Or something else?" I add as an after thought.
He sighs, not as if irritated but like it's going to take a lot of effort to explain. 
(the rest of the dialogue is pretty much verbatim)
"That is not an easy question to answer, lets not get into it."
"I would appreciate it if you tried" I said, trying to be as respectful as possible.
He sighed again, and amusingly he stopped dead and unwrapped the black yoga mat setting it down on the cement (We had passed the market and were at the back of the building now) he offered me the other one which I took appreciatively and set out to sit in front of him. I idly ran my hand over the foamy material to keep clarity.

"It might help if you understood your own world better before I tell you about mine"
"I understand my world" I answer (naively in retrospect)
"Really?" He asked sincerely. "What is your world?"
"Lots of organisms living on a big rock orbiting around a star" I answer, after just a moment of thought.
"What are organisms?" 
"People, plants, and animals" I respond quickly.
"Where do they come from?" he asks genuinely.
This made me think a bit more than my other answers. "Probably all from the same place." I answer, meaning everything evolved from the same primordial muck.
"How does everything survive?" It seems like we are getting close to his point now.
"We have an atmosphere that supports us," I say after thinking about it long "but we consume each other to live also."
Now he nods sagely "You eat all the kinds of organisms?"
"No, not other people" I say
"Why?"
"It is wrong." I say, already seeing the gap in logic he is going to point out.
"But it is not wrong to consume plants and animals?"
"I...don't know" I admit
"Is there a truth? Even if you don't know it?" He asks, catching me off guard.
"Yes." I say quickly

I woke up and scribbled down the convo as fast as possible

----------


## Liquidaque

So I was in a dream with a friend who I knew was sleeping in the bed next to me... in an effort for a shared LD I walked up to him and said:

ME: "You know you're dreaming right?"
DC: "No... you are!"

----------


## charlila

Arriving at the Hippie Last Happy Hour Reunion's main fire, in forested hills, over a little stream, I'm asking where the fountain is. A familiar DC pop-up and volunteers to walk me there.
-  At last I break the silence:
Me: " The  Last we encounter at Armagadon! Can  you believe?  And your family? Where did you leave ?..."
DC: producing a cell phone, clicking some word. [Slow, with thick foreign accent]* "my translator doesn't work."* put the phone back into pocket.
At this I become lucid.
~
I'm in a flat foxhole where I made my bad, spotting over the ceremony down at the stream. Extatic drumming, wild  singing. 
The gods begin to manifest – transparent, but solid.  The Goddesss first, then the rest of the pendejos, pop-up one by one  on the top of the hill and  walking thru thin air down to the fire.

boy's  yell down at the fire: "the gods want sacrifice! The gods want sacrifice!"
Me [yelling back] "they won't get any!" 
 DC's croaking, thick accented voice: the Gods are kindly requested to follow the dogs to hell, where they will be offered all adequate convenience while awaiting End Time."
~
 DC- same one -  eskort me to my bus station and say good bye.
Me: this is no hippie way to say good bye! [hug him thoroughly]
His body fills with fear.
Oh no! he's afraid they will punish him in hell for this! 
Me: well next time just a grand-motherly kiss.
DC: OK. no -Next time 2 short hugs instead!

----------

